# MINN KOTA TABS



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Anybody use this tabs. I like the way they look and they come in 2 sizes(small one should work on micros). Minn Kota always make good stuff, just never seen any in person.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Checked the website, read the info,
for the same price I can get a set of Lenco Tabs.
Site says the tabs are designed to use the Lenco actuators.
Minn Kota is using composite tabs,
I'd rather use metal in an oyster and rock rich environment.


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

Ok, I'm going to try to do this as objectively as possible. We used to use Lenco exclusively, but now use MinnKota. The tab design itself with the convex bottom provides more lift. The composite tabs, imo would actually do better around oysters, the composite cross-section is quite thick, but still offer some flex without 'bending'. Minn Kota does offer a short stroke actuator for small transoms. 

There is a serious downside to the Minn Kotas, tho'. They are q u i e t. You have to shut down the engine to hear if they are operating, even with a quiet 4S  I was accustomed to hearing the Lenco's, port & starboard, being trimmed at full RPM.....

With more lift on the tabs themselves, you have to get used to just tapping the trim buttons rather that holding them down....


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I'd like to hear, and maybe see, a bit more about this make of tab...
I'm a long-time Bennett user but it would be nice to know there's another option for little skiffs since I don't believe Bennett makes anything that small. I'm not a fan of Lencos at all. If you can't say anything nice... I know that many manufacturers have switched to Lenco since they're a quicker install, but that doesn't do much for an end user that might need them to perform for many years with no issues.


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Well swampfox beat me to the punch with this question. I have been researching tabs all day. I am also curious to know about the PentaVolvo tabs, anyone use them?


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

I have Lenco tabs on my boat. The one thing you have be sure of is that you bring them up before you get within 2 miles of the area you want to fish! ;D Dam those things are loud! Are Bennetts that loud? The draw back with Bennetts is all the the hardware. Too much for a micro application IMOP. Also I would like see TSG try using the MK tabs in on of his jack plates. That would be the bomb! Thanks for the info I now know what my tabs will be on the new boat.


----------



## futch13 (Sep 19, 2008)

I first saw MinnKota tabs on a 2202 Century of a friends. Having the same boat w/ Lencos I asked him about them and we fished together and I got to try them out. Planed the boat alot quicker and stern didn't dip as far as mine did. I have since installed a couple of sets of the MinnKota tabs and they are as easy as the Lencos to install. The customers were happy with there performance after using them for awhile. Like said above, you only tap the butttons, don't hold down!!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I can not comment about the Minn Kota, but the Volvo tabs are VERY twitchy. The BTX I reviewed had them and there is a small learning curve to them to get it just right, but otherwise I have not heard many other complaints.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

El pescador,

The volvo Qtabs work well just a different principal. They function a little differently and take a little getting used to. 

Look at the instalation instructions on those. They require you to drill I think a 1 and quarter inch hole to run the wiring to each tab. I am not fond of drilling two holes that big in my transom.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

wuss ;D


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

thanks for the info on the tab guys, at this point, like swamp fox, I am leaning toward the MKs. Bass Pro has the bigger 9x12 for 580. I really don't see a disadvantage to the tabs being quiet. It would help to have the led indicator with those i would guess. I have never used trim tabs. I have used the Nauticus smart tabs SX, the plastic ones. They worked awesome on my aluminum bass boat. They are also cheaper, lighter, and no maintenance.


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

I was just joking about being too quiet  And I bet you could probably do really well on price from Ankona rather that Bass Pro  Short strokers and 9x9 tabs with the switches on that nice little instrument pod you have...


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Okay I just checked out the Volvo/Penta tabs. What I need to know is how ,the hell do these work? They are like no other tabs I have ever seen! Anyone ever seen these up close and in use? Very compact design has potential for micro applications, but very pricey$$$$


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Call me a wuss ;D But I am with Beavis about the Penta. I get nervous and shaky drilling little two little holes in the transom for the transducer, let alone a big 1 and .25 inch hole. So for me the installation plus price, has turned me off. 

Thanks Mel, I already knew you could produce them at better deal then Bass Pro.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

El pescador,

Don't worry, Jan is calling me the wuss. 

Swampfox, the volvo tabs work by mounting a rectangular box where you normally mount tabs. YOu mount these flush with the bottom on the transom. A blade lowers itself out of these rectangular boxes on each side creating resistance, a lot of resistance that changes the angle of the boat. I ran a gordon ambush that had them and barely needed to apply them much to really stuff the bow down. The controls are different though. They try to flatten the boat if it is running crooked from say weight distribution. They are fairly hard to make your boat run tilted as if you were trying to run thru chop and deflect spray. And I heard this from several other people too. THey basically try to do the work for you. Except they only know how to level it and don't let you move each tab independently lik other tabs.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Now I get it. Think I will stick with the MK tabs. Thanks


----------



## JoshW (Mar 17, 2007)

The volvo tabs have one huge drawback not yet mentioned. Traditional tabs in effect create a longer planing surface, allowing the boat to get on plane more quickly ( a plus in shallow water starts), a benefit the volvo tabs cant replicate.


Josh


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey Josh,

I am going to agree with you and disagree with you together on that one. Good point, they do not contirbute to adding anythign to running length which can help when running in chop to give your boat a little more length. But to get on plane quicker, you put the tabs down to create resistance. YOu put your tabs down and punch it creating the resistance at the stern bringing the bow down. THe volvo tabs do this amazingly well.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Moved Topic to this section. 

Cheers!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm going to put Lenco's on the "Mothership" (Bonefish - Backcountry 18) at the builder's request but will have MK's on the Copperhead after testing is complete on the "bare bones Copperhead". 

A customer with a Bonefish 18 has had the MK's for a while now and really likes them.


----------

